# Tapmatic 50X and a tap follower



## Norppu (Nov 10, 2019)

When I bought my drill press, it came with a Tapmatic 50X threading attachment. However, this device had a lot of grinding dust inside and was so sticky that it barely functioned.
So I dismatled the device, cleaned all the parts and then put it together. Now ir feels right and will probably serve me the rest of my life.
Another thing was this tap follower, a project I started three years ago and never got it finished ... until now.


----------

